# Science Working model site.



## gigyaster (May 26, 2007)

HIi friends, actually i need a site which can give me some ideas in making a working model of science. I am very much interested in making working models but now I am not getting any idea to make another new one, so plzzz help!!!


----------



## deepak.krishnan (May 26, 2007)

Hi, 
I did not completely get what you really wanted.. But still, try this site : *www.howstuffworks.com/


----------



## 24online (May 26, 2007)

*hackedgadgets.com/
*www.creative-science.org.uk/main.html
*www.instructables.com/

there r many magazines.... u can find links on google....


----------



## gigyaster (May 27, 2007)

deepak.krishnan said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I did not completely get what you really wanted.. But still, try this site : *www.howstuffworks.com/


Actually I was asking for a site that could give some ideas in making a science working model.



			
				24online said:
			
		

> *hackedgadgets.com/
> *www.creative-science.org.uk/main.html
> *www.instructables.com/
> 
> there r many magazines.... u can find links on google....


Thanks a lot. The above mentioned sites had helped me.


----------



## muralidharan shamugam (Aug 28, 2008)

gigyaster said:


> HIi friends, actually i need a site which can give me some ideas in making a working model of science. I am very much interested in making working models but now I am not getting any idea to make another new one, so plzzz help!!!


----------



## mkmkmk (Aug 28, 2008)

24online said:


> *hackedgadgets.com/
> *www.creative-science.org.uk/main.html
> *www.instructables.com/
> 
> there r many magazines.... u can find links on google....



Thanks for links


----------



## hjpotter92 (Aug 28, 2008)

Great work. THNX. They also helped me out. I have made This one.


----------

